# ITX X79 / X99



## HuLkY (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello guys, is there any news or ever was about X79 ITX size? why not? is it THAT hard to manufacture? would the same be applied to X99?


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Aug 5, 2014)

as far as i know only shuttle have a x79 mini itx and i think it cannot be purchased you have to buy the SX79R5 Barbone.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 5, 2014)

HuLkY said:


> Hello guys, is there any news or ever was about X79 ITX size? why not? is it THAT hard to manufacture? would the same be applied to X99?


There are no natural MITX boards for sale (I mean as in pop on to newegg and purchase the board) and the only one I was aware of is the shuttle barebones kit.  The problem is that MITX would ruin the whole point of LGA 2011 and is harder to run in general on such a small size.  The CPU's in that line up have TDP's of 130watt along with quad memory controllers and loads of PCIE lanes (40).  Cramming 4 DDR3 slots was possible (The suttle kit did it) but the extra PCIE lanes are completely wasted and the power delivery requires alot of extra airflow in general.  It would be much better in the end to just grab a Z97 MITX board at that point because the only real benefit would be the extra cores (Which even running with 2 GPU's would be wasted for at least gaming).

Sorry but I do not think that you will see one on the new X99 platform unless another one of these kits appear (Which is possible).


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 5, 2014)

The shuttle board isn't even mITX, it is small but not mITX. It isn't really possible to fit everything needed for 2011 into a mITX form factor.


----------



## HuLkY (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks folks, the thing is that I was asking myself why isn't there one..
The Shuttle thing is pretty but not even a mITX size thing, but seeing the ASUS Impact mobo gave me a hope that ASUS can come up - even with an ES - with something for that one, Technology is being squeezed each day that seeing such a thing would be a pleasure for the eyes.

Gaming wise, I think the Z97 small monsters will do it (y) , Ci5 + a nice GPU would be a gaming monster for sure (y)


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 6, 2014)

There is no point in putting a skt2011 CPU into a ITX form factor. You wouldn't have the room for all the features skt2011 has to offer over skt1150 or 1155. If this is for gaming it's even more useless because the only reason to get skt2011 for gaming is to run more than 2-way crossfire. On a small board you won't be using more than 1 graphics card so it's simply a waste of the platform, waste of PCI-E lanes and a waste of memory channels, and last but not least in this case a waste of money.

A skt1150 CPU and an i5 makes a lot more sense, not to mention there are actually ITX options.


----------



## GhostRyder (Aug 6, 2014)

newtekie1 said:


> The shuttle board isn't even mITX, it is small but not mITX. It isn't really possible to fit everything needed for 2011 into a mITX form factor.


It was close enough , smallest I had seen albeit its a bit wider than normal because its shuttle size lol.



HuLkY said:


> Thanks folks, the thing is that I was asking myself why isn't there one..
> The Shuttle thing is pretty but not even a mITX size thing, but seeing the ASUS Impact mobo gave me a hope that ASUS can come up - even with an ES - with something for that one, Technology is being squeezed each day that seeing such a thing would be a pleasure for the eyes.
> 
> Gaming wise, I think the Z97 small monsters will do it (y) , Ci5 + a nice GPU would be a gaming monster for sure (y)


Like stated above, its just not worthwhile because all the benefits that the LGA 2011 socket and chips give would be dwarfed on the platform.  Besides getting the 2 additional cores everything else would be wasted.  Even that board still tried to cram 4 slots for ram and 2 PCIE slots.


----------



## Fatal1ty39 (Aug 7, 2014)

found this thread interesting i thought i might share it.
http://forums.evga.com/mITX-X79-boards-possible-m2027546.aspx


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 7, 2014)

Fatal1ty39 said:


> found this thread interesting i thought i might share it.
> http://forums.evga.com/mITX-X79-boards-possible-m2027546.aspx


Someone dreaming? Yeah, the problem is that the features of skt2011 go vastly under utilizing in a form factor like that and you can accomplish the same exact thing for a 1155/1150 equivalent. Not to mention the boards simply don't exist for that very reason.


----------



## rykerabel (Sep 1, 2014)

You're forgetting the M.2 and PCI Express SSD interfaces.
Previous boards cannot adequately support the full M.2 bandwidth let alone both M.2 and PCI Express.
Z97 and H97 chipsets use two PCI Express 2.0 lanes for their one SATA Express ports OR two PCI Express 2.0 lanes their one M.2 socket (but not both at same time).
With M.2 and PCI Express you need this chipset even for Mini-ITX.

Note, Samsung's XP941 SSD is already available and uses 4 PCI Express lanes on M.2.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/samsung-xp941-z97-pci-express,3826-2.html

Also, Asus is considering it.  So to help influence them there is a petition at https://www.change.org/p/asus-create-a-socket-2011-mini-itx-motherboard


----------



## ensabrenoir (Sep 1, 2014)

Totally understand the waste of lanes and all......but the idea of a six or 8 core itx and one top end gpu does apeal to me.......cooling would be aio only......and daughter boards would be everywhere......


----------

